# Ford "Asbo" ST- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Recently purchased from new as a 2nd car by a very good customer of mine, As the title suggests and labelled by the owners work collegues, "The Ford ASBO"










Booked in for a New car protection detail, with some added minor correctional work.

*Upon arrival.*





































Alloys pre-rinsed and then cleaned using various brushes.



















Tyres and arches de-greased.





































Warm citrus pre-wash applied, left for a short while and pressure rinsed.










Engine bay cleaned and de-greased.










Hyperwash and pre-wash mix applied through the foam lance.










Exterior trim and shuts cleaned using citrus APC and soft detailing brushes.




























Washed using the usual safe practices.



















Rinsed with 0 PPM filtered water.










Blow dried using the BB.




























De-tarred and some minor spot claying to remove bonded contaminents.




























Interior trim wiped down with a mild solution of APC.










Fabric guard applied to the carpets.










Carbon fascias waxed.



















Leather cleaned and fed using Raceglaze.










Leaving the interior like this.



















Vehicle was then brought inside and placed under lighting, quite a few minor defects that needed attention, the majority were polished using Menzerna 203S, more severe defects requiring further cut with IP3.02.

*Before & After.*













































































































For the life of me I can't fathom out, how the manufacturer has managed to inflict DA marks into this light lense.
At first I thought it may have been inflicted through a repair and the result of poor workmanship, but upon inspection everything seemed ok.










After 4 sets of polishing the lense was once again, as new.




























Paintwork IPA'd and then Britemax #4 pad glaze applied via the DA.



















Swissvax Shield applied and left for about 3 hours to cure, before removal.










Blackfire WD Metal sealant applied to the alloys and britework.










Sorry out of focus.










Swissvax Seal Feed applied to rubber door surrounds and seals.










***Door shuts polished and protected using Werkstat Strong.
***Glass cleaned throughout and sealed with Nanolex UGS.
***SV Pneu applied in 2 coats to the tyres, plastic arch liners dressed using AS Finish.
***24 hrs later, a final wipedown to all surfaces using Britemax detailing spray.

*Final Results.*













































































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Love it mate beautiful car awsum work


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

man you make my day
love this car and color
and goooooood job :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Me likey asbo. Nice work Rob:thumb:


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

Quality!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb as usual Rob, stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Awesome car, looks great! Alloys look a completely different colour at the end!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work as always mate


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic work (Like always) Rob! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great turnaround, looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> Me likey asbo. Nice work Rob:thumb:


AS above, me likey too but expect my body wouldn't. Doesnt stop me thinking though, Id still like an MV Augusta as well :lol::lol:

Lovely work Rob, and not an R8, you must be slipping


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice work i presumed the wheels were a matt finish in the befores!!!


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Top job Rob :thumb:

Liking the photography too


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic Rob!

Thanks for posting, I may be going out on a limb but Performance blue is one of the best colours any company has ever made, maybe it's a Ford thing but it's a stunning colour.

Little shame about the black wheels, Silver wheels + PB equals perfection, you only have to look at the RS to see that.

He's got good taste none the less and an amazing finish on such a rewarding colour.


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Great work:thumb:

I especially like the in action shots, its like playing Doom for detailers:buffer:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

What a stunning colour, those reflections are outstanding!!

Nice work, well done.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

purrrfect as always!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Another cracking finish.


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Excellent work:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work Rob ,really nice finish achieved........that light was a puzzler no doubt if the car was new mate.

Good work sorting it though and a good job all round :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice ,like that shade of blue.top work..........


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Superb work as always Rob :thumb: that's a great colour for the ST with the black wheel combo


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Luvly bit of work fella

hmmmmmmmmmm like the valve cap's


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Another great job Rob, great colour combo too

Baz


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Superb finish, very very glassy!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

amazing results on a stunning car (i would say that!!!)

not keen on the cheesy valve caps.... eek


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

that looks very nice, good work mate.:buffer:


----------



## thejagtech (Jun 17, 2010)

Fantastic as usual Rob! Can I ask, what citrus pre wash do you use? Cheers mate


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely finish.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks fabulous :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Awsome work. Thats my fave colour for a fast ford


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

MMMMMMMM very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

looks great wish i could get mine like that!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> AS above, me likey too but expect my body wouldn't. Doesnt stop me thinking though, Id still like an MV Augusta as well :lol::lol:
> 
> Lovely work Rob, and not an R8, you must be slipping


Cheers Mike, I like to mix it up a bit with the cars, still a few write-ups to do over the next few weeks, with a variety of marques.



fizzle86 said:


> Nice work i presumed the wheels were a matt finish in the befores!!!


Just dirty.



gally said:


> Fantastic Rob!
> 
> Thanks for posting, I may be going out on a limb but Performance blue is one of the best colours any company has ever made, maybe it's a Ford thing but it's a stunning colour.
> 
> ...


Cheers matey, yes certainly a great colour, pics didn't really do it justice.



paulmc08 said:


> Luvly bit of work fella
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm like the valve cap's





dixon75 said:


> amazing results on a stunning car (i would say that!!!)
> 
> not keen on the cheesy valve caps.... eek


I new the caps would get a mention, they have been changed to black & white dice now.



thejagtech said:


> Fantastic as usual Rob! Can I ask, what citrus pre wash do you use? Cheers mate


Thanks mate, Valetpro citrus/orange pre-wash.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Orange_Pre-Wash_1.html


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work looks super


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top work as always fella :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work:thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looks fantastic


----------



## B5TSN (Jan 28, 2011)

As usual Rob has delivered a first class finish to my Asbo ST....:thumb:

Only just got this car a few weeks ago and knew it needed a top detail and knew exactly where to take it.......Rob's skills are superb and he is a top bloke aswell......over the  moon with the look

It will need a :detailer: soon as ive got it dirty already 

Would highly recommend Gleammachine Rob to anybody.

Cheers, great write up :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Blow dried using the BB.


wow i want the blow dry app on my BlackBerry :lol:

very nice results there mate, :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

B5TSN said:


> As usual Rob has delivered a first class finish to my Asbo ST....:thumb:
> 
> Only just got this car a few weeks ago and knew it needed a top detail and knew exactly where to take it.......Rob's skills are superb and he is a top bloke aswell......over the  moon with the look
> 
> ...


Hi Tristan, many thanks for the kind words and much appreciated.:thumb:

Speak soon

Rob.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work Rob, first class write up:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

stunning as usual mate. Loved the initial picture.

What is the verdict on the raceglaze leather balm?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> stunning as usual mate. Loved the initial picture.
> 
> What is the verdict on the raceglaze leather balm?


Cheers bud, loving the leather balm and enough so I ordered some more after trying the sample you kindly gave me, smell is like leather in a bottle.:thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

brilliant write up and amazing results, fantastic. :thumb: 

makes me want to get out and give my asbo a good going over.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Great job


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work :thumb:. where do you get your small microfibre applicators from for applying Black fires AMS to wheels?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

paranoid73 said:


> Great work :thumb:. where do you get your small microfibre applicators from for applying Black fires AMS to wheels?


These are them, normal 3"x5" size.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/I4D_Detailing_Product_Applictor_Pad_1.html


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Looks stunning in the after shots really glossy finish top work mate ! :thumb:


----------

